# محدش يدخل وايده فاضية كله يجب معاه "افيهات" : ))



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

*قفشات افلام*

النهاردة الفكرة جديدة وحلوة اوى 
يعنى احنا بنتفرج على الافلام او المسرحيات واكيد فى جملة او اتنين بيفضلوا فى بالنا
النهاردة عملت التوبيك دا عشان كدا
عاوزة رايكم بقى بجد عشان نبدا نشتغل جد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

*سالخير  
يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير 

المعروف عني اني مش بحب ارغي خالص خالص :hlp:

فعشان كده هدخل في الموضوع علي طول leasantr

كنت قاعده في امانة الله ولابيا ولا عليا طقت في دماغي فكرة **:smil16:

برصوا انا بحب اوي جدا خالص الافيهات والقفشات والهزرات والضحكات والنكتات واي حاجه اخيرها هــات**




*





*وطبعا مفيش احلي ولا احسن من الافيهات المصريه بتاعه "الافلام" المصريه بتاعتنا الجميله

وعشان كداهُوت قررنا نحُن واثقه فيك يارب *




*ان فكره الموضوع تضم كل الافيهات اللي عجبتكم او علقت معاكم في اي فيلم شوفتوه .. وممكن كمان تجيبوا اي صورة للنجم صاحب الافيه ومكتوب عليها الافيه بتاعه 

بس كداهُوت بتمني منكم التفاعل لو عجبتكم الفكره طبعا
ولو معجبتكمش بتمني منكم التفاعل برضو**



 *


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*طبعا فكرة الموضوع جامد اخر حاجة 
بس انا دلوقتى عندى فقدان ذاكرة مؤقت 
اول ما افتكر ايه افيه هرجع جرى على التوبيك 
هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

طبعا اول افيه توماتيكي كده في الموضوع  انا معرفش اللون الاسود اللي في الموضوع ده جه منين انا مكتبتش باللون الاسود اطلاقا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يلا خير خير


من الافيهات الجميله اللي علقت معايا اوي في فيلم "الناظر"
اما علاء ولي الدين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كان بيقول " كابتشن كابتشن هو كله ضرب ضرب مفيش شتيمة ولا ايه ؟! "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طبعا فكرة الموضوع جامد اخر حاجة
> بس انا دلوقتى عندى فقدان ذاكرة مؤقت
> اول ما افتكر ايه افيه هرجع جرى على التوبيك
> هههههههههه*​


ميرسي يارورتي
لا مش وقت فقدان ذاكرة نُهائي دلوقتي 
يلا افتكري وتعاليلي علي مهلك بس بسرعه:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ميرسي يارورتي
> لا مش وقت فقدان ذاكرة نُهائي دلوقتي
> يلا افتكري وتعاليلي علي مهلك بس بسرعه:smile01


*ههههههههههه حاضر مسافة الصفحة وهتلاقينى جتلك مشى *
*لانى مش قادرة اجرى *
*اللى حضر فى بالى دلوقتى *
*بصى انا بمووووووت فى احمد حلمى وكل افلامه *
*فى فيلم ظرف طارق 
هو وصاحبه معتز 
لما بيقوله لازم تتغير علشان تعجبها 
قاله انفخ شنبى 
ولما عرف انها مبحبش الشنبه 
قاله يابن .......... يا معتز طلعت مبتحبش الشنبه ههههه
طبعا النقط دى علشان الرقابة وانتى عارفة الكلمة بقى ههههههه*
*الفيلم ده كله على بعضه مليان افيهات ومواقف تهلك من الضحك *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه حاضر مسافة الصفحة وهتلاقينى جتلك مشى *
> *لانى مش قادرة اجرى *
> *اللى حضر فى بالى دلوقتى *
> *بصى انا بمووووووت فى احمد حلمى وكل افلامه *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايون انا بموت في الفيلم ده جداا اوي خالص

وبالنسبه للنقط فهو قاله يابن التيييييييييت ههههه
بس عشان الرقابه انتي عارفه الكلمة بقي:smile01


حلو يارورو استمري بقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايون انا بموت في الفيلم ده جداا اوي خالص
> 
> وبالنسبه للنقط فهو قاله يابن التيييييييييت ههههه
> بس عشان الرقابه انتي عارفه الكلمة بقي:smile01
> ...


*من عيونى الجوز كل ما افتكر موقف هرجعلك 
ينفع مسرحيات يا اوختشى ولا تؤؤؤؤؤ*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

*وبحب اووي افيه محمد سعد *
*




من فيلم "اللمبي"
اما قال : 
*
"ياسلام يا عم باخ .. الحجرين من غيرك ولا يسوو .... روح يا شيخ ... وتعالى بسرعة "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *من عيونى الجوز كل ما افتكر موقف هرجعلك
> ينفع مسرحيات يا اوختشى ولا تؤؤؤؤؤ*​


*ايون ياروحي افلام علي مرسحيات ايون مرسحيات انا قاصده:smile01
علي اعلانات علي مسلسلات 
طب اقولك علي حاجه لو فيه افيه حصل عندك في البيت تعالي قوليهولنا:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون ياروحي افلام علي مرسحيات ايون مرسحيات انا قاصده:smile01
> علي اعلانات علي مسلسلات
> طب اقولك علي حاجه لو فيه افيه حصل عندك في البيت تعالي قوليهولنا:smile01:smile01
> *


*ههههههههههه ماشى ماشى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههه
هو الموضوع داهوت هههه
فكرته حلووووووه حببتي
ومتابعه معاكوا لحد ماافتكر حاجه ^_^ 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> هو الموضوع داهوت هههه
> فكرته حلووووووه حببتي
> ومتابعه معاكوا لحد ماافتكر حاجه ^_^
> ​


انتي احلي حبيبتي
واحلي متابعه من احلي مرمر
ومستنينك ياحبيبتي:t23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​


هههههههههههه ايون مش ده فيلم الحب ولع في الدره ياسوسو:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

اسماعيل ياسين في فيلم "حماتي ملاك"

*"انت كلت المرحوم يابن المفجوعة ؟"
*






*"ابدا يامعلمي دي منبا منبا" ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*





ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه ايون مش ده فيلم الحب ولع في الدره ياسوسو:smile01:smile01



هههههههههههههه ايووووون ​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اسماعيل ياسين في فيلم "حماتي ملاك"
> 
> *"انت كلت المرحوم يابن المفجوعة ؟"
> *
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
بحبة اوووووووي المشهد دا
ومنبا منبا ههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايووووون ​
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


انا بموت فيه وبحب الفيلم كله اصلا


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*روعة بجد  انا متابع الى ان اجهز مجموعة كويسة قولى يارب الزهايمر  يبعد شوية عنى  ا​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ​


ههههههههههههههه اه ده فيلم عائله زيزي احبه انا:smile01

جميل ياعدوي استمر بقي:ura1:


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اه ده فيلم عائله زيزي احبه انا:smile01
> 
> جميل ياعدوي استمر بقي:ura1:



 حاضر يا واثقة   هجهز  حاجات بكرة  
 باذن  المسيح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

انا من البدااااااااايه ياغربه بتحمل وخلاص كفايه صعب ان انا اكمل


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 مايو 2013)

ف فيلم وش إجرام
لما محمد هنيدي اشتغل موظف أمن ف عماره 
وكانت مرات واحد م السكان مش كويسه
ف فضحها
ولما جه جوزها قاله اوعي حد يعرف يا طه
قاله عيب عليك يا سعادة البيه سرك ف بير
ويدوب الراجل مشي راح وقف علي حته عاليه وقعد يقول 
يا ناس شوفوا الست المحترمه مرات البيه المحترم بتعمل ايه 
وفضحه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 مايو 2013)

من الاقوال الماثوره للفنان احمد مكي :
كبر الدي وروق الجي
مرجان احمد مرجان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ف فيلم وش إجرام
> لما محمد هنيدي اشتغل موظف أمن ف عماره
> وكانت مرات واحد م السكان مش كويسه
> ف فضحها
> ...


اصلا هنيدي ده مشكله بيضحكني جدااا:smile01

شكرا بونا علي مشاركتك الجميله 


The Dragon Christian قال:


> من الاقوال الماثوره للفنان احمد مكي :
> كبر الدي وروق الجي
> مرجان احمد مرجان


ياسلام وهو فيه بعد عم مكي حزلئوم:smile01:smile01

ميرسي بجد علي المشاركة الحلوة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 مايو 2013)

> ياسلام وهو فيه بعد عم مكي حزلئوم:smile01:smile01



شكلك فاهم يا نصه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> شكلك فاهم يا نصه


غبي منه فيه:smile01:smile01




بموت بقي في المشهد ده


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جدا ^_^
انا عندي كتيييييير
خدي دي



"انا ربنا خد كل حاجه مني واداني الصحه"
^___^ 

​


----------



## bent el noor (16 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههه
مش قادرة اقولك توقيعك مهلكنى من الضحك ... زى العيل 
ولو فى ايدى اديكى احلى تقييم على التوقيع بس  هههههههه
موضوع حلو قوى .. متابعة وهاشارك   بمشيئه ربنا غدااااااا


----------



## bent el noor (16 مايو 2013)

مسرحية ريا وسكينة لما كانت سكينة عاوزة تتجوز عبد العال وهو مستغيى ومش فاهم 
وبعد ربع ساعه افتكرته اهم فى الاخر وبتقوله اجيب الماذون ؟؟؟؟
قالها ليه هاتتجوزى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 مايو 2013)

انا احب افيهات الفنان توفيق الدقن
الو يا امم الو يا هنبكة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

*بكرة أصلحها لك وأخليها لك " بارجة " نفاثة






هأ هأ





" يبارج " لنا فى أنفاسك يا معلم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2013)

*الشمعة دى تحطها فى ......عينك ..آآآه *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2013)

*كدا الواحد لما يبقا متنكد يدوبك يدخل هنا 

موضوع يضحك اوي ههههههههه
*​


----------



## V mary (16 مايو 2013)

*جاموسة ة ة راحت تقابل
جامووووووسه 
ملقتهاش جاموووسة ياعنيي ي ي 
لقيتها بقرة يا سيد د دي 
مسرحية العيال كبرت للرائع  يونس شلبي​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2013)

*اكتر افيه بستخدمه بتاع مسرحية الهمجى محمد صبحى مع الراجل الاوزعة و هو بيقوله بجاعووووورة متفهميش جاية منين أصلا *

*:smile02متقدرررررررررررررررش:smile02​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*آلله أنآ هعسكر فى آلتوبيكـ دآ ^_^

* هجمعلكـ شوية فى آلكومنت آللى بعدهـ :smile02





*.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

انا ابوها

 هو مش واثق ف نفسه ولا ايه يا ثفيق ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

بقولك ايه يا تتح 

 اؤمر يا عم الناس

 جالى طراطيش كلام كدا انهم ناويين يخلونى امام المسجد 

 امام مسجد !؟ ليه انت اكتشفت دين جديد ولا حاجة حضرتك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

وادي ملاهي الديزني لاند
 وزي منتوا مش شايفين ديزنى علي يمنكوا ولاند علي شمالكوا

 وأدى الشلالات الشلالات ابوك السقا مات


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

*,.*

بحب أوى آلإفيه دآ بتآع مسرحية "* آلعيآل كبرت* "
سلطآن : آلبيه آلحمآر قآعد فى آلمجلس ومش فآهم حآجة وبيهزلى فى دمآغه ، بتهز دمآغكـ ليه يآ وله ؟!!!
عآطف : يآ عم صلى مآ كله بيهز :smile01










إفيه تآريخى بقى من آلعبقرى عبد آلسلآم آلنآبلسى - حسب آلله آلـ 16 -فى فيلم " *شآرع آلحب* "
هو وآقف فى آلشآرع وأخدآهـ آلجلآلة فى آلدعآ ، وآلست ترتر حآضرة آلمشهد من آلبلكون .. :t33::t33:
ودآ نآزلكـ شتيمة فيهآ إن ربنآ ينتقم منهآ ومن لسآنهآ آلطويل ، وفى آلآخر يدعى " إبسطهآ من عندكـ يآ بآسط "
تيجى ست - كتآكيتو بنى - تنزل على دمآغه حلة آلملوخية إللى كآنت هتطفحآله - على حد قولهآ  -
فيكمل دعآ " خلآص ... مآتبسطهآش أكتر من كدآ " :smile02















إفيه من فيلم " *ذكى شآن* " .. لمآ بآبآ ذكى يزهق منه ويشتكى مش عآرف يعمل فيه إيه
فـ ذكى يرد : " طلقنى ... لو مش عآجبكـ طلقنى " :smile02







بحب أقوله لمآمتى ههههـ :Love_Letter_Open:*
 *




*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

محمود عبد العزيز (فيلم الكيف)



"ده أنا بادهبذه وادهرزه عشان يبرعش وينحكش ويبقى اخر طعطعه "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بحب أوى آلإفيه دآ بتآع مسرحية "* آلعيآل كبرت* "
> سلطآن : آلبيه آلحمآر قآعد فى آلمجلس ومش فآهم حآجة وبيهزلى فى دمآغه ، بتهز دمآغكـ ليه يآ وله ؟!!!
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل الافيهات احلي من بعض وخصوصا افيه عاتشف:smile02:smile02

جميل ياسكروته يلا نعبشي تاني علي افيههات


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

بحب افيه " نبيله السيد" من فيلم(البحث عن فضيحه)

اما بتقول:..
"عريس يابووووووووي عريس طخه بس متعورهوش يابووي " 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههه بحب الافيه دا اوووووي هههههههههه


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*بوحه
علي رأي المثل الفرخه اكلت بيضها
​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*هنيدى عسكر فى المعسكر

شيلنى ليه انتى اتشليتى
​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*العلبة دى فيها ايه فيها فيييييييييل فيلم طاقية​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

وطبعا مقدرش انسي افيه "محمد سعد" من فيلم (كتكوت)

وهو بيقول 
برررام بررررام تررراررررررراررررررر هههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*بحبك يا ستموني مهما الناس لموني​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*عادل امام
بلد بتاعة شهادات صحيح​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*وفيلم الكيف بردو

احنا بالصلاة حلوين اوي اوي مع بعض
لكن ساعة الغلط نطرطش زلط
يعني لحمنا جملي مكندز منتكلش
وان اتكلنا عضمنا ركب منقرش
وان اتقرشنا نشرق ف الزور ولا ننبلعش

تعالى تاني
ف الدور التحتاني
ناكل لحمة ضاني ونحلي بسوداني​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

*,.*

هى مآلهآ بردت كدآ ليه ، ولآ أنآ إللى بآينلى جعآن :smile02












*.،*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*مبروك علينا الاعدام يرجالة *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*صباحكو عسل ملللززززززززززق فى السندوشتات
(هندى فى عندليب الدقى) ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*ست انا مش شايف ايها ست قدامى
ده انا جنب منك مارلينمونرو عبد الفتاح القصرى سكر هانم ​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

ايه يايوليوس دا كله هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

امال  ارشيف والله   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه بجد هيموتوني من الضحك


طيب خدوا الافيه ده "لمحمد سعد " برضو من نفس الفيلم " كتكوت "

اما كان بيقول :...
ده عصير برتجان وعرفناه 
بس مين تعبان منيكم وعم بيحلل بووول ههههههههههه 





الله يقرفك ههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*بحق الله ( بوحة )​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*يا فاشل يا فاشل يا فاشل بس يا افندم بتعصبك الكمله ديا طيب يافاشل يا فاشل ( الباشا تلميذ)​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*انت قامط

قامط وصامت

اتش دبور
​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*لا بد ان يدخل بها ااااااااااااااا دة عادل امام في الواد سيد الشغال
​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه بجد هيموتوني من الضحك
> 
> 
> طيب خدوا الافيه ده "لمحمد سعد " برضو من نفس الفيلم " كتكوت "
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه

دا اكتر افيه بحبه في الفيلم
وكمان برررم برررم ههههههههه
لااقولك الفلم كله الفلم كله ههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*يا صفايح الزبده السايحه يا براميل القشطه النايحه  ( عبد الفتاح القصري )
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*انت كلت المرحوم يابن المفجوعة ؟ "

" أبدا يا معلمى .... دى منبا منبا "
فيلم حماتي ملاكــ

​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

*ربنا رزقني باتنين قصيرين ههههههههههههههههههههه ( فيلم ( جاءنا البيان التالي )  طبعا البنات  عارفه معنى القصيرين

( هم فين ، هم فين )  فيلم ( فول الصين العظيم )​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ربنا رزقني باتنين قصيرين ههههههههههههههههههههه ( فيلم ( جاءنا البيان التالي )  طبعا البنات  عارفه معنى القصيرين
> 
> ( هم فين ، هم فين )  فيلم ( فول الصين العظيم )​*





يوليوس44 قال:


> *انت كلت المرحوم يابن المفجوعة ؟ "
> 
> " أبدا يا معلمى .... دى منبا منبا "
> فيلم حماتي ملاكــ
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

ورينى تحت بطاطك ^_^






​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

*يا واد اعد يا واد يادى النيلة الطم يا واد

اسيبلك البيت وامشى يا واد هاتفرسنى يا ابن المجنونة

الطم ويقولوا الولية اتجننت يختى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

واكيد مقدرش انسي مسرحيه "كده اوكيه"
ومني زكي حبيبتي
وهي بتقووووووووووووووول:.

*انا عايزة امثل يسعدك ,, الشك الشك
وارقص واغني يسعدك ,, الشك الشك
يسعدك يسعدك يسعدك يسعدك يسعدك قالت يجي خمناشر يسعدك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*هتتباس يعني هتتباس..هنقفل الاوضه بالترباس وتتباس يا عباااااااااااااااااااااس*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

*شوف انا امك بقالي قد ايه وعمرك ما قلتلي يا(طنط)

 في فيلم (صايع بحر)​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

فاكرين مسرحية ريا وسكينة  لما سكينةكانت بتغنى  بتقول (مين مين مين) راح عبد العال قال لها (اماء اماء اماء اماء ) هههههههههه
موتتني الحتة دي من الضحك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتتباس يعني هتتباس..هنقفل الاوضه بالترباس وتتباس يا عباااااااااااااااااااااس*​





يوليوس44 قال:


> *شوف انا امك بقالي قد ايه وعمرك ما قلتلي يا(طنط)
> 
> في فيلم (صايع بحر)​*





رورو ايهاب قال:


> فاكرين مسرحية ريا وسكينة  لما سكينةكانت بتغنى  بتقول (مين مين مين) راح عبد العال قال لها (اماء اماء اماء اماء ) هههههههههه
> موتتني الحتة دي من الضحك​


هههههههههههههههههههههههه عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل جحجدااا:smile02


بس بتاعه عباس دي من فيلم ايه مش عارفه انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل جحجدااا:smile02
> 
> 
> بس بتاعه عباس دي من فيلم ايه مش عارفه انا


يا بت مسرحية العيال كبرت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*بحب اوى فى مسرحية ريا وسكينه لما الراجل البياع اللى فى  الزنقه بيسال شادية اسمك ايه قالتله اسمى قشطة قالها واختك قالتله اختى  زبده قالها تسلم الجاموسة اللى خلفتكو  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

من فيلم "صايع بحر"

اما كان احمد حلمي بيقول لياسمين عبعزيز
" انتي اسمك نعمة؟ يعني ابوسك واحطك جنب الحيط " :smile02


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

*هي ردحت بالبلدي بنت سطلح باشا  فيلم  اشاعة حب
]*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بحب اوى فى مسرحية ريا وسكينه لما الراجل البياع اللى فى  الزنقه بيسال شادية اسمك ايه قالتله اسمى قشطة قالها واختك قالتله اختى  زبده قالها تسلم الجاموسة اللى خلفتكو  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​








عبد المنعم مدبولى (مسرحية ريا وسكينة):



"شيلو الميتين اللى تحت"


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *هي ردحت بالبلدي بنت سطلح باشا  فيلم  اشاعة حب
> ]*​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دي بنت سلطح باشا:smile02


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

*عبد الفتاح القصري كان في مشهد مع الفنانة كاميليا
فبيسألها في الفيلم :
إنتي اسمك ايه ؟
قالت : قمر
قالها :
[ أموت في مرصد حلوان ]
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

كنتى سيبه يمسكها يافوزية يمكن كانت تطري في ايدة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه بعشقها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*وحنفى لما بيقول لفوزيه 
يلا يا فوزية الحمار بيعد ههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*مرة بفتح بطيخة لقيت فيها بزر اسووووووود قنفت اووووووى اوووووووى 
عادل امام الواد سيد الشغال *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

مشهد "عادل امام " مسرحيه ( الواد سيد الشغال )

اما كان بيقلولوا في التليفون هات فطار "شحيبر" الكلب
وكان الفطار *بفُتيك مفروم علي بيضة نية وعصير جريب فروت
*راح قالهم كل ده فطار *شحيبر *اما انتوا ولاد شحبير صحيح


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*أنا كلمتي عمرها ما تنزل الأرض أبدا
حنفي
خلاص حتنزل المرة دي بس اعملي حسابك المرة الجاية لا يمكن ابدا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

من فيلم عسل اسود


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

فيلم ذكى شان 
لما راح يتقدم لوظيفة البودى جارد 
قاله انا حاصل على الاولومبيكياد لعام 91-92 على التوازى ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

*إنت كدة بتفتح علينا أبواب " جُهنم " ..!!

ماهو لو رحنا " الجنة " مش هنلاقى حد نعرفه !!
*




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

*من فيلم "الناظر"
علاء ولي الدين :..
جايبلي ورد وانا مفطرتش من الصبح يابن الجزمة**



*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

عمالين يقولو تلوث البيره تلوث البيره .. ما البيره كويسه اهى


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

توبيك جامد جدا يا واثقة
عادل امام ف مسرحية شاهد ما شفش حاجة
و انا اعييييط يجيبولي سندوتشات اكلها و اعيط ببسي كولا اشربها و اعيط و جه المحافظ و مدير الامن هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

داخله خارجه خارجة داخلة داخلة خارجة
  خارجة داخلة داخلة خارجة خارجة داخلة
 حهريك انهارده بئا .
 صبح وليل ليل وصبح صبح وليل ليل وصبح صبح وليل ليل وصبح 
 وسلامنا للحجة ام محمود
  ونعرفكم ان عباس دخل الجيش اما زينب وعيالها....
عادل امام شاهد مشفش حاجة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

توفلى شلاب مجازين
 بقولك ايييه مجازين امك متجننيش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

شاهد ماشفش حاجه ههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

الله عليك يايوليوس هههههههههه


ماما ساكنة فين ؟؟  

 نعم  !!

 ماما ساكنه فين ؟؟؟ 

 ساكنه في اول فيصل بس لما بتعيا بنكشف عليها هنا 






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

مسرحيه " المتزوجون"

عشان  تكبر وتتخن وتبقلظ ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

"قلة حبنا"


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

طبعا حواء حافظة المقولة دة  طبعا وديما بستعملها  الله  يكون فى عون الصرف الصحى هيستحمل اية لا اية  ههههههههههه 




​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استمر يايويو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

ياحيااااااااااااااااااااااااوة تحس انه نجُم هههههههههههه

فيلم "رحله حب"


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

يا ناس يا لوكل يا شعبين فككو من الميكروباصات التانين وبيكم بيكم بيكم






"احمد مكي" (اتش دبور)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فيلم جائنا البيان التالي


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فيلم جائنا البيان التالي


هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​


قال ميرت قال .. ده انتى حتى اسمك مضر للصحه .. عايزانى اتجوزك وابقا اقعد اكح .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيلم "صايح بحر"


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

*عبود*.... ابوك ده مش هيورد على جنه

 ولا على نار

 ولا على جنينه الحيوانات ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ههههههههههههه

"فيلم عبود عالحدود"


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2013)

ماتقوليش لحد اننا بنتقابل 
حد زى مين
حد زى

فيلم كدة رضا


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2013)

صور مضحكة جدا 



[YOUTUBE]-rrOJFnasgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> صور مضحكة جدا
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-rrOJFnasgM[/YOUTUBE]


فيديوجميل ومضحك جداا :smile02
شكرا ليكي يااحلي تماف
وبجد منورة التوبيك:t25:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2013)

*مين الناس دي ياجماحة ههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههه فكرتينى بافيه فى فيلم 
جلالة السلطان بتاع فريد شوقى وفؤاد المهندس 
بحب اوى الافيه ده 
طويل العمر يطول عمره وينصره على مين يعديه 
هاااااااى هىء*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه فكرتينى بافيه فى فيلم
> جلالة السلطان بتاع فريد شوقى وفؤاد المهندس
> بحب اوى الافيه ده
> طويل العمر يطول عمره وينصره على مين يعديه
> هاااااااى هىء*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اه هاااااي هئ دي فضلت معلقه معايا فتره كبيره اووي لحد مابقيت عامله زي المتخلفيين عقليا هههههههه


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

عمو هو انت مبتشوفش 

 اه يا حبيبى انا مبثوفث

 طب دول كام 

ههههههههههههه

فيلم صباحو كدب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

خد المفتاح ياسارق قلوب العذارى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> خد المفتاح ياسارق قلوب العذارى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه زينات صدقي


----------



## dodo jojo (30 مايو 2013)

*بعد 12 سنه خدمه فى ثانوي بتقوللي اقف



* هتقطعى لسانه من لغاليغو..بعد كل واحد يسيب لغاليغو فى البيت انا عن نفسي هسيب لغاليغي فى الببيت حد ييجي يسالنى عن لغالايغو انا مش مسئول..صدقينى كنا واقفين فى الجمعيه امبارح عايزين نشتري لغلوغين الواحد بـ16 جنيه اصل امى كانت عايزه تعمل واحد ساده وواحد بالفريك..وهى اساسا......اسكت
هههههههههههههههههههههه...بجد المسرحيه دى بتفطسنى من الضحك​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 مايو 2013)

*


ابلتى ياابلتى امى بتسلم عليكي وبتقولك ملينى واحده واحده...واحده واحده واحده واحده.ا..الطم..يا ابنى هو انا قلت غير من...وهو من دى شويه ادينى كتبتها ...وفين بقية القطعه ....الصنبوره مكفتش..الصنبوره صغيره اكتب على هدومى يعنى انا ولا ايه..ولا هصرف على المدارس من جيبي يعنى​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 يونيو 2013)

عجبتني وعجبتني وعجبتني
وكات فين دي من زمان
بصراحة جبتيلي احلي حاجة بحبها
هاشارك معاكي فيها كل مرة باذن يسوع

من فيلم التجربة الدنماركية
شكري:عربية الاولاد اتخبطت 
قدري المنياوي وزير الشباب:مالكوم يعني ماقومتوش
الابن الاول:ربنا يسامح اللي خبطها هو هايشوف خير ابدا
الابن الثاني:احنا مأمنين عليها يا بوب
الابن الثالث:واللي يجي في الريش بقشيش
ابوهم وزير الشباب:ياسلام دا ايه الاخلاق الحلوة دي

عشان كانت انيتا قاعدة معاهم علي السفرة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2013)

dodo jojo قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ابلتى ياابلتى امى بتسلم عليكي وبتقولك ملينى واحده واحده...واحده واحده واحده واحده.ا..الطم..يا ابنى هو انا قلت غير من...وهو من دى شويه ادينى كتبتها ...وفين بقية القطعه ....الصنبوره مكفتش..الصنبوره صغيره اكتب على هدومى يعنى انا ولا ايه..ولا هصرف على المدارس من جيبي يعنى​*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بموت في المشهد ده اووي:smile02
شكرا ليك يادودو



dodo jojo قال:


> *بعد 12 سنه خدمه فى ثانوي بتقوللي اقف
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فعلا مسرحيه جميله وميتزهقش منها ابداااااااااااا 

يلا لو افتكرت اي افيه تاني من اي حته فكرني معاك :smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> عجبتني وعجبتني وعجبتني
> وكات فين دي من زمان
> بصراحة جبتيلي احلي حاجة بحبها
> هاشارك معاكي فيها كل مرة باذن يسوع
> ...


فعلا الافيه ده جاااااامد وبيموتني من الضحك:smile02

انا متشكرا علي كلامك الحلو
ومبسوطة ان الفكره عجبتك
ومنتظرة كل افيهاتك بقي:smile02


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 يونيو 2013)

في فيلم اخواته البنات
محمد عوض يقول ايه ترقص اختي انا ترقص
تقوله اخته بس في وزارة الثقافة
يقولها ياسلام
ولا لما البت اخته الصغيرة عازت حاجة قالتله
عشان خاطر الحاج(وحاج دي هو عارف ان دا الاسم المستخبي في شخصية اللي بيكلمها)
فيلم البنات عايزة ايه
يقولها محبمود عبد العزيز لسهير رمزي
بقي انا اللي عرفت بنات اشكال والوان
تيجي واحدة زيك انتي تضحك عليا
قالتله مايقع الا الشاطر يا استاذ
لان دي حيلة كات عاملاها عشان تكشفه
في فيلم هاللو امريكا
عادل امام واحدة خبطته بالعربيه قدام بيت قريبه
في امريكا فرفع راسه قال اي ماشيين مش مفتحين
او حاجة يعني زي كدا وزعق وقال ايه دا تقربا
وبعدين لما لمح جمال اللي بتسوق
قال بكل حنيه ايه ايه وهو بيضحك بعينيه
فقاله ابن قريبه اونكل انما عرفت نمرة العربية
قاله نمرة العربية ايه يا ابني ماتعرفش نمرة تليفونها
في فيلم ثقافي
تقولهم ادارية ملحق الجامع
طب وايه يعني لما اشوف العملية معاكم لواحد راجل
مش بتقول انف واذن
قالها وحنجرة
اكمل المرة الجاية باذن ربنا
واشكرك علي الموضوع المحبب
صلي من اجل عظيم ضعفي وضعف الزمالك ههههههه
صليلي وربنا يباركك ويحرسك


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

*موضوع جميل كالعادة

فى فيلم امير البحار
كل ما محمد هنيدى يقول نعم الراجل الاسمر يلسعه قلم ههههههههههههههه
عجبانى قوى الحتة دى​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> في فيلم اخواته البنات
> محمد عوض يقول ايه ترقص اختي انا ترقص
> تقوله اخته بس في وزارة الثقافة
> يقولها ياسلام
> ...


ههههههههههه جميله اوي افيهاتك وضحكتني بامانه

من ناحية الصلاة بقي انا هصليلك علي عيني وراسي
بس اصلي للزمالك مستحيييييييييل لان اكيد ربنا مش هيقبل:smile01:smile01
نورت الموضوع صدقني .


max mike قال:


> *موضوع جميل كالعادة
> 
> فى فيلم امير البحار
> كل ما محمد هنيدى يقول نعم الراجل الاسمر يلسعه قلم ههههههههههههههه
> عجبانى قوى الحتة دى​*


شكرا ليك ميكي :t23:

انا مشوفتش الفيلم ده للاسف
بس كان بيقول نعم ليه ياتري:smile01
نورت الموضوع بامانه .


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 يونيو 2013)

من فيلم الباشا تلميذ
حسن حسني\البيت اللي مادخلوش غير مراتي والشغالة
واحيانا حماتي دا لو اعتبرت ان دول ستات

من فيلم خلي بالك من جيرانك
عادل امام:
ايه دا دي بتتكلم
يا انهار ابيض حتي الحرامي مراتي ضربت معاه صحوبية

من فيلم هاللو امريكا
عادل امام للطفل
اوعي تخش اختك بتتباس جوا

تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري لموضوعك الرائع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

من فيلم بلبل حيران

لما احمد حلمى كان بيعلم شيرى السواقة وهى خبطلته العربية 

شيرى : انا حاسة انى خبطت العربية :cry2::cry2::cry2:

احمد حلمى : حاسة مش متاكدة :a82::a82:

احمد حلمى : تعالى بقى اعلمك السواقة على عربيتك :t13::t13:

شيرى : على فكرة مش مشكلة انت بتعرف تسوق يبقى خلاص 

احمد حلمى : طيب عشان كلامك دا هعلمك السواقة 

شيرى : بجد :wub::wub:

احمد حلمى : ايوة ياستى يلا بقى عشان اعلمك على عربيتك :t13::t13:


شيرى : اية دا ؟ انت مش قولت لازم اتعلم على عربية منيول الاول ؟ olling:olling:

احمد حلمى : لا ياحبيبتى دا اى كلام الناس بتقوله عشان تحلل القرش :smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2013)

*فيلم ابن حميدو
لما الشاويش عطية قال لاسماعيل يس
وكمان بترد عليا ياصنم يا ابن الصنم يابجم يا ابن البجم​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

من فيلم الكيف :
 " الناس كلها بتغنى للرموش والعيون والخدود وماحدش بيغنى للقفا ...مع انه بيستحمل كتير "

ااااااه ياقفا ياقفا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

من فيلم ظرف طارق لاحمد حلمي 

يوسف داوود لحمد حلمي ... مافيش مية خط جايين ف السكة 

احمد حلمي ليه هو انا بحبل فيهم 
هههههههههههههه

كل ما اشوف الحتة دي اموت على نفسي من الضحك 

موضوع ذي السكر و هاجي تاني اكيد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

moky قال:


> من فيلم ظرف طارق لاحمد حلمي
> 
> يوسف داوود لحمد حلمي ... مافيش مية خط جايين ف السكة
> 
> ...


ههههههه
طب تصدقي اني انا شوفتالفيلم ده يجي 50 مره وعمري ماركت في رد احمد حلمي ده:smile01

نورتي التوبيك ياحبيبتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

منفيلم " اشاعة حب "
اما يوسف وهبي كان بيقول :..

 أهي لطمت بالعربي بنت صلطح باشا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

ان جيييييييييييييييت 

من فيلم وش اجرام لمحمد هنيدي 

انا بدور على شغل 24 ساعة لدرجة اني مش لاقي وقت اشتغل 

نفس الفيلم 

لما كان بيقول لزيزي مصطفى 

شايفة خدك الطويل ده انا شايفه قفا هالسعك عليه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

> منفيلم " اشاعة حب "
> اما يوسف وهبي كان بيقول :..
> 
> أهي لطمت بالعربي بنت صلطح باشا



ههههههههههههههههههه

انا بموت ف الفيلم ده 
ممكن اتفرج عليه يجي مية مرة ومازهقش ابدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

moky قال:


> ان جيييييييييييييييت
> 
> من فيلم وش اجرام لمحمد هنيدي
> 
> ...


نورتي حبيبتي

محمد هنيدي د مشكله اساسا:smile01


moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا بموت ف الفيلم ده
> ممكن اتفرج عليه يجي مية مرة ومازهقش ابدا


اه فيلم رائع وخصوصا الواد لوسي:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

بموت في فيلم "لا تراجع ولا استسلام"

خصوصا ام حزلئوم بيقول





اشاء الله : ))


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2013)

*موضوع تحفه جدااا وفكره جميله
لان الموضوع مش للفكاهه والضحك فقط
لكن لأنه بيسترجعنا لأيام جميله نفسنا فيها
تسلم ايدك يا واثقه
متابع وهحاول اشارك فيه​*


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2013)

*فى فيلم حبيبى نائما
لما مى عز الدين بتغنى الدنيا ربيع والجو بديع
حسن حسنى قال الدنيا ربيع ايه دى الدنيا زلازل
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *موضوع تحفه جدااا وفكره جميله
> لان الموضوع مش للفكاهه والضحك فقط
> لكن لأنه بيسترجعنا لأيام جميله نفسنا فيها
> تسلم ايدك يا واثقه
> متابع وهحاول اشارك فيه​*


شكرا جداا مايكل ربنا يخليك
وفعلا انا بفضل استرجع ايام جميله مع كل افيه حد بيكتبه في التوبيك
واكيد مستنيه مشاركاتك
نورت وشرفت:smil12:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2013)

*

​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *فى فيلم حبيبى نائما
> لما مى عز الدين بتغنى الدنيا ربيع والجو بديع
> حسن حسنى قال الدنيا ربيع ايه دى الدنيا زلازل
> هههههههههههههههه​*


هههههههههههههههه
الفيلم ده فظيييييع



MIKEL MIK قال:


> *
> 
> ​*


لا والله ماليش:t33:


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 يوليو 2013)

في فيلم التجربة الدنيماركية
بعد ما انيتا باسته

عادل امام:علي فكرة البوس دا اللي الواحد كان بيتباسه
زمان ده ماكنش بوس دا كان تطعيم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى الزناااااااااااااتى انهزم يا رجاااااااااالة 
مدرسة المشاغبين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> في فيلم التجربة الدنيماركية
> بعد ما انيتا باسته
> 
> عادل امام:علي فكرة البوس دا اللي الواحد كان بيتباسه
> زمان ده ماكنش بوس دا كان تطعيم





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مرسى الزناااااااااااااتى انهزم يا رجاااااااااالة
> مدرسة المشاغبين *​


هههههههههههه حلوين خالص ياشوباب

افتكرت افيه من خطاب مرسي الاخير
اما كان بيقول ها بعتوا الاهرام وقناة السويس ولا لسه:smile01:smile01


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 يوليو 2013)

من فيلم السفارة في الغمارة
عادل امام: معقول برضه يا راجل بقي فيه واحد يسيب القمر دا ويبص للقمر دا

فيلم همام في امستردام\محمد هنيدي

شايف النسوان دا انا كنت بحب صندل في مصر

مسرحية الهمجي

محمد صبحي\ماي وايف ان اليكسيندريا شي اذ سويمنج

ويمكن تغرق محدش عارف

ملحوظة\الخواجاية في الهمجي كانت تتحدث
البولندية 
مثال dobrze اي جيد\تنطق دوبجا بالجيم فوقها ثلاث نقاط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يوليو 2013)

محمد عوض في اخواته البنات 
ايه ترقص اختي انا ترقص
ترد اختها تقوله بس في وزارة الثقافة
يرد يقولها ياسلام
احمد عيد في فيلم ثقافي
انا اول مرة اشوف واحدة بقميص نوم اسود
يرد احمد رزق لا يالا شوفت بقميص نوم ابيض قبل كدا
احمد عيد في انا مش معاهم
بيقول لعروسته في الفرح
ولا ناقص كمان تيجي هيفا وروبي وماريا ونجلا والحصان
عشان الفرح يولع بينا كلنا
(ممكن تتفهم دينيا علي انه هايولع من غضب ربنا)
في مسلسل ناسي اسمه 
واحدة بتقول لابوها الغني الاصيل يا بابا بتاع زمان
مش اللي طالعين يغنوا دلوقتي في الكليبات بمقصان
النوم
يرد ياه بمقصان النوم كانوا فين دول يارب قبل ما الواحد
نظره يضعف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوين يامينا


----------

